# Are You Prepared for Emergencies?



## ILGHAUS

Hurricane season begins June 1. Tornadoes have been sweeping the country for what now seems non-stop forever. 

What steps have you taken to prepare *your SD or SDIT* for evacuation or riding out a storm at home?

Do you know where your local shelter is located?
If you are disabled do you go to a regular Mass Care Red Cross Shelter or do you go to a Special Needs Shelter?

Do you know to which shelters you are allowed to take your SD with you? 

How about your *SDIT or retired SD*? *Registered or Certified Therapy Dogs*?


----------



## Mrs.K

That is a very good question. I heard that NY gets Tornadoes but nowhere near as bad as in other parts of the country and probably never in our area. However, I would not know where to go if we got flooded or anything else happened. Not yet. 

I definitely have to get that kind of information and also find something for the dogs. I am definitely interested to see what others do in emergencies with their pets and where they go.


----------



## LaRen616

I dont really have a plan. 

The last time there was one in my area I lived in my apartment still and I sat in the bathtub with my 2 cats.

Now I am in a brick house that has double cement walls, I'll probably still sit in my bathtub but this time with 3 cats and a dog. :crazy:


----------



## Mrs.K

Is the bathtub really the place to go? I can't believe that it is a secure place, like so many have mentioned before. Even in movies or shows they say "Sit in the bathtub"... :crazy:


----------



## LaRen616

Mrs.K said:


> Is the bathtub really the place to go? I can't believe that it is a secure place, like so many have mentioned before. Even in movies or shows they say "Sit in the bathtub"... :crazy:


I'm not sure? I have always seen it in movies so I figured that's what I should do.

You are supposed to stay away from windows, my bathroom does not have a window.


----------



## ILGHAUS

For a tornado: Unless you have a basement, a first floor bathroom is usually the safest room to be in - if it doesn't have a window. The rule is basement then first floor area without a window. Be aware that a bathroom with an very large mirror may not be the safest first choice.

And contrary to the old myth -- do not open any windows. This will not equalize pressure and keep your roof on but any openings will allow wind to enter to do more damage.

Another myth -- the Southwest corner of a home is the safest place to be. Not so according to FEMA and other emergency agencies. You want to get away and have as many walls as possible between you and an approaching tornado.



> Even in movies or shows they say "Sit in the bathtub"... :crazy:


I have heard of cases where the kids or adult and pet laid down in the tub with a mattress over them and came out of the bathroom that had walls and ceiling blown down without any major scratches. I've seen pictures of houses blown apart and furniture blown all over and there is the bathtub still in place.


----------



## Mrs.K

So I guess we'd be effed right now. We have no basement and our bathroom has a window and a big mirror and we don't have a tub either LOL. 

Another good choice with the new house we are buying. It has a basement, bathtub and the bathroom doesn't have a window.


----------



## LaRen616

ILGHAUS said:


> I have heard of cases where the kids or adult and pet laid down in the tub with a mattress over them and came out of the bathroom that had walls and ceiling blown down without any major scratches. I've seen pictures of houses blown apart and furniture blown all over and there is the bathtub still in place.


I am going to have to buy a twin mattress just so it can lay on top of me while I am in the bathtub.

I am not looking forward to having all 4 animals in there with me though. 

The last time it happened, my cats clawed me to death because they thought they were going to get baths. :wild:


----------



## BRITTani

We've been having these storms for the last two weeks, I'm ready for the rain and wind to end. Our property was hit last week, but luckily all we lost was part of the fence (on the neighbors actual side of the fence) our trampoline flew away and smashed to pieces and our trees are about 78% gone, can't really cut them down yet because every day I'm off its pouring.


----------



## BRITTani

LaRen616 said:


> I am going to have to buy a twin mattress just so it can lay on top of me while I am in the bathtub.
> 
> I am not looking forward to having all 4 animals in there with me though.
> 
> The last time it happened, my cats clawed me to death because they thought they were going to get baths. :wild:


Oh man...I'd probably put them in a crate LOL!


----------



## ILGHAUS

Per National Weather Service and FEMA:

A *tornado watch* is issued by the National Weather Service when tornadoes are possible in your area. Remain alert for approaching storms. This is time to remind family members where the safest places within your home are located, and listen to the radio or television for further developments.

A *tornado warning *is issued when a tornado has been sighted or indicated by weather radar.

*If at home:
*Go at once to a windowless, interior room; storm cellar; basement; or lowest level of the building. 
If there is no basement, go to an inner hallway or a smaller inner room without windows, such as a bathroom or closet. 
Get away from the windows. 
Go to the center of the room. Stay away from corners because they tend to attract debris. 
Get under a piece of sturdy furniture such as a workbench or heavy table or desk and hold on to it. 
Use arms to protect head and neck. 
If in a mobile home, get out and find shelter elsewhere.


----------



## krystyne73

LaRen616 said:


> I'm not sure? I have always seen it in movies so I figured that's what I should do.
> 
> You are supposed to stay away from windows, my bathroom does not have a window.


We get tornadoes every year. We are lucky to have a hallway in the center of our house that has a storage area under the stairs, super reinforced.
But other than that you are suppose to go to the center of your house or bathroom, use a mattress to lay over you to
Block debris. 
Have a safety bag ready with helmets , shoes, clothes and dog food, water etc. If it hits you will want these things. This time of year, we get tornado alerts sometimes weekly although its been slow lately. I put the dogs in their crates in the center part or lock them in the center bathroom.


----------



## ILGHAUS

I haven't checked these links for awhile so some may not still be live links. Something else I need to do in the next couple of weeks. 

AL - http://www.dhs.alabama.gov/
AK - http://www.ak-prepared.com/
AZ - http://www.homelandsecurity.az.gov/
AR - http://www.adem.state.ar.us/
CA - http://www.oes.ca.gov/Operational/OESHome.nsf/1?OpenForm
CO - http://www.ops.state.co.us/
CT - http://www.ct.gov/demhs/site/default.asp
DE - http://www.state.de.us/dema/default.shtml
DC - http://alert.dc.gov/eic/site/default.asp
FL - http://www.floridadisaster.org/
GA - http://www.ohs.state.ga.us/
HI - http://www.scd.hawaii.gov/
ID - http://www.bhs.idaho.gov/
IL - http://www.illinoishomelandsecurity.org/
IN - http://www.in.gov/dhs/
IA - http://www.iowahomelandsecurity.org/
KS - http://www.accesskansas.org/kdem/
KY - http://www.homelandsecurity.ky.gov/
LA - http://www.ohsep.louisiana.gov/default.htm
ME - http://www.state.me.us/mema/homeland/
MD - http://www.gov.state.md.us/homelandsecurity.html
MA - http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopshomepage&L=1&L0=Home&sid=Eeops
MI - http://www.michigan.gov/msp/0,1607,7-123-1593_3507---,00.html
MN - http://www.hsem.state.mn.us/
MS - http://www.homelandsecurity.ms.gov/
MO - http://www.ready.missouri.gov/
MT - http://dma.mt.gov/des/homelandsecurity/default.asp
NE - http://www.nema.ne.gov/newsroom/links.html
NV - http://homelandsecurity.nv.gov/
NH - http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/emergservices/bem/index.html
NJ - http://www.njhomelandsecurity.gov/
NM - http://www.dps.nm.org/emergency/
NY - http://www.security.state.ny.us/
NC - http://www.nccrimecontrol.org/
ND - http://www.nd.gov/des/homeland/
OH - http://www.homelandsecurity.oh.gov/hls.asp
OK - http://www.homelandsecurity.ok.gov/
OR - http://www.oregon.gov/OSP/OPSS/
PA - http://www.homelandsecurity.state.pa.us/
RI - http://www.riema.ri.gov/
SC - http://www.sled.state.sc.us/default.htm
SD - http://www.state.sd.us/dps/
TN - http://www.state.tn.us/homelandsecurity/
TX - http://www.texashomelandsecurity.com/
UT - http://www.des.utah.gov/
VT - http://www.dps.state.vt.us/homeland/
VA - http://www.vaemergency.com/
WA - http://emd.wa.gov/
WV - http://www.wvdhsem.gov/
WI - http://emergencymanagement.wi.gov/
WY - http://wyohomelandsecurity.state.wy.us/


----------



## krystyne73

Helmets are great. Once I was running inside our storm cellar at our old house and the tornado was right there. A huge tire flew by and almost hit me! The flying debris is what I hate, and the sound of the tornado.


----------



## Jax's Mom

krystyne73 said:


> Helmets are great.


That's brilliant! I was just thinking (as my gazebo is blowing away behind me) that none of these suggestions would work... Our house is 4 floors, has no walls, or basement, all rooms have windows, the bathtub is on the 4th floor and the king size mattress won't fit through the door LOL... But even if it could, the master bedroom is what's supposed to be the attic so if the roof goes, so do we... But we've got helmets! SNELL approved racing helmets!

...please pray for us :crazy:... LOL


----------



## ILGHAUS

To get back to the questions in my origianl post ... and of course those without SDs may join in with their questions and suggestions. 



ILGHAUS said:


> What steps have you taken to prepare *your SD or SDIT* for evacuation or riding out a storm at home?
> 
> Do you know where your local shelter is located?
> If you are disabled do you go to a regular Mass Care Red Cross Shelter or do you go to a Special Needs Shelter?
> 
> Do you know to which shelters you are allowed to take your SD with you?
> 
> How about your *SDIT or retired SD*? *Registered or Certified Therapy Dogs*?


----------



## Chicagocanine

I have no plans laid out specifically, although I have been meaning to make an emergency kit for my pets (I don't have SD but Bianca is a therapy dog.)

The Dog Scouts of America site has a lot of useful info on what to put in an emergency kit (actually they recommend having two kits: a shelter-in-place kit and an evacuation kit)--

*Here is their info for the shelter in place kit:*
http://dogscouts.org/uploads/Disaster_Preparedness_SIP_kit_list.pdf

*Evacuation kit:*
http://dogscouts.org/uploads/Disaster_Preparedness_SIP_kit_list.pdf

*Preparing for Emergencies:*
http://dogscouts.org/uploads/Disaster_Preparedness_preparing_for_an_emergency.pdf



I do have travel safety measures in place for when I travel with my dog(s). I use a seatbelt harness and I have emergency info attached to the harness, plus an emergency folder inside the car with more info. I also have an info kit from Bark Buckle Up, you can get them free from their website and it includes a sticker for your car window and an info card for your glove compartment.

This is similar to what I have attached to the harness (it's on a luggage tag with 2 sides):








The photo shows the ones I had for my previous dogs but Bianca's is basically the same info except the format is nicer. I haven't taken a photo of hers yet though.


----------



## ILGHAUS

> I have no plans laid out specifically, although I have been meaning to make an emergency kit for my pets (I don't have SD but Bianca is a therapy dog.)


OK since you have a Therapy Dog I will pick on you.  

Q. If your family had to evacuate to a Red Cross Mass Care Shelter where would your well-behaved and well-trained therapy dog go?

Of course you don't have to answer here if you don't want to -- I'm just trying to get everyone to stop, think, and hopefully start making plans.


----------



## Chicagocanine

ILGHAUS said:


> OK since you have a Therapy Dog I will pick on you.
> 
> Q. If your family had to evacuate to a Red Cross Mass Care Shelter where would your well-behaved and well-trained therapy dog go?


Where I live we don't have hurricanes or wildfires, I've never heard of major flooding right around here (just my basement!) and although it is technically possible for tornadoes to touch down, it hasn't ever happened in my area (within the available records).

I can't think of any reason why we'd ever have to go to a Red Cross shelter, to tell you the truth and I would not go anywhere without my pets if there was any possible alternative. If we did need to evacuate for some reason, I have friends and family scattered around the area we could go to. If the evacuation area was larger, I have family about 40 miles away and 150 miles away. If for some reason we couldn't go to any of our family, I know which hotel chains are pet-friendly so I'd start calling around to them.


----------



## ILGHAUS

> If we did need to evacuate for some reason, I have friends and family scattered around the area we could go to.


Good for you. You have thought about this more then many people do. 

Just to bring up other thoughts for evacuation for everyone there are some additional ones that you mentioned.

Some reasons are: Hurricanes, tornadoes, brush fires, personal and neighborhood fires, floods, toxic spills (think of overturned truck in area) and explosions (factory/gas line/chemical). 

Some evacuation centers are set up ahead of time and some after. 

And I like the fact that you thought of possibilities of where to go other then a shelter --
Staying with friends and family or hotel lodgings are in most cases much better then staying at a shelter.
Just food for thought here, instead of waiting until the need arises, you might want to just start looking for a list of pet-friendly hotels a couple of miles away, 20 miles away/ next county, and even have several further away.


----------



## RazinKain

Chicagocanine said:


> *Where I live we don't have hurricanes or wildfires, I've never heard of major flooding right around here (just my basement!) and although it is technically possible for tornadoes to touch down, it hasn't ever happened in my area (within the available records).*
> 
> I can't think of any reason why we'd ever have to go to a Red Cross shelter, to tell you the truth and I would not go anywhere without my pets if there was any possible alternative. If we did need to evacuate for some reason, I have friends and family scattered around the area we could go to. If the evacuation area was larger, I have family about 40 miles away and 150 miles away. If for some reason we couldn't go to any of our family, I know which hotel chains are pet-friendly so I'd start calling around to them.


What about Zombies?


----------



## Chicagocanine

RazinKain said:


> What about Zombies?


Oh yeah, I DO have a zombie emergency plan.  

It doesn't carry over well to most "natural" disasters though, as fast escape from populated areas and access to weapons aren't usually required for those.
And my zombie plan definitely includes staying well away from any public shelters!


----------



## RazinKain

Chicagocanine said:


> Oh yeah, I DO have a zombie emergency plan.
> 
> It doesn't carry over well to most "natural" disasters though, as fast escape from populated areas and access to weapons aren't usually required for those.
> *And my zombie plan definitely includes staying well away from any public shelters*!


you got that right brutha! and always have at least one out-of-shape person in your group. Being the fastest runner in your group isn't nearly as important as NOT being the slowest.  Sorry for going off-topic folks, thought a zombie invasion needed an honorable mention in the disaster preparedness thread.


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm from Oklahoma, so tornadoes are a fact of life. 

If we are under a tornado warning, everyone goes in the master bedroom closet as it's the only place in my house that doesn't have an outside wall. All dogs have collars and tags on. Little dogs are shoved in a crate in the closet, big dogs are loose in the closet with us. Make sure you have your shoes on.

When we had our F5 tornado here in Moore several years ago, I was in that closet with my sister, 3 kids, a GSD mix, a dalmatian, 2 dobermans and a cat. It was pretty intense.

This time of year I clear heavy/dangerous stuff off the top shelf of the closet, and put a small crate in there. Make sure we have bottled water, a weather radio with batteries, candles, matches, flashlight. Leashes. 

In case of zombie attack, my son assures me I'd be dead in half an hour.


----------



## Chicagocanine

RazinKain said:


> you got that right brutha! and always have at least one out-of-shape person in your group. Being the fastest runner in your group isn't nearly as important as NOT being the slowest.  Sorry for going off-topic folks, thought a zombie invasion needed an honorable mention in the disaster preparedness thread.


Yep and having a dog to alert you to nearby zombies helps too.
Bianca is an official member of the Zombie Eradication/Disposal Unit (Z.E.D.U.) K9 Patrol, so we should be good to go in case of zombie attack.  All I have to do is get to the boat launch, and it's a straight shot into Lake Michigan.










(the canal with the boat launch is actually in this photo, it's the fenced area to the right and background... The launch is on the opposite bank from where the pic was taken though!)


----------



## krystyne73

dogfaeries said:


> I'm from Oklahoma, so tornadoes are a fact of life.
> 
> If we are under a tornado warning, everyone goes in the master bedroom closet as it's the only place in my house that doesn't have an outside wall. All dogs have collars and tags on. Little dogs are shoved in a crate in the closet, big dogs are loose in the closet with us. Make sure you have your shoes on.
> 
> When we had our F5 tornado here in Moore several years ago, I was in that closet with my sister, 3 kids, a GSD mix, a dalmatian, 2 dobermans and a cat. It was pretty intense.
> 
> This time of year I clear heavy/dangerous stuff off the top shelf of the closet, and put a small crate in there. Make sure we have bottled water, a weather radio with batteries, candles, matches, flashlight. Leashes.
> 
> In case of zombie attack, my son assures me I'd be dead in half an hour.


Us too, I was in that big May tornado years ago in OKC. Even though we are more of the storm chaser types, we still get prepared . LOL

Zombies, well I have an APP for that! haha N.Y.Z. and I can live for months!!


----------



## RazinKain

Chicagocanine said:


> Yep and having a dog to alert you to nearby zombies helps too.
> Bianca is an official member of the Zombie Eradication/Disposal Unit (Z.E.D.U.) K9 Patrol, so we should be good to go in case of zombie attack.  All I have to do is get to the boat launch, and it's a straight shot into Lake Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the canal with the boat launch is actually in this photo, it's the fenced area to the right and background... The launch is on the opposite bank from where the pic was taken though!)


That vest is cool! Kain says he wants one .


----------



## Chicagocanine

RazinKain said:


> That vest is cool! Kain says he wants one .


The vest is a pulling vest from Activedogs. I bought it to use when I bike with Bianca but I couldn't resist using it for a "zombie patrol" photo shoot! The patches are my brother's, one is from a website forum (the ZEDU forum/patch) and the other is a style my brother designed and had made, it's inspired by the Chicago flag but with different colors and instead of 4 stars across it he made it with 4 skull-and-crossbones.


----------



## ILGHAUS

OK, now after that intermission -  - let's get back to serious business.

Disaster preparation for PWDs with Service Dogs. 

Thanks .....


----------



## lanaw13

We don't really have tornados, but we do have zombies and hurricanes… every dog has a "travel" crate.. oh also the cat and the parrot… we have water stocked up every hurricane season, canned food for all….. we decrease the amount of food in the freezer and always have gas in gas cans for the generator…..
I SAW the F5 tornado that wiped out Jarrel TX a few years ago,,,, had friends that suvived hurricane Katrina, evacuated for hurricane Rita, and stayed for hurricane Ike… IM READY!!
Zombies, watch out…….


----------



## ILGHAUS

> What steps have you taken to prepare *your SD or SDIT* for evacuation or riding out a storm at home?
> 
> Do you know where your local shelter is located?
> If you are disabled do you go to a regular Mass Care Red Cross Shelter or do you go to a Special Needs Shelter?
> 
> Do you know to which shelters you are allowed to take your SD with you?
> 
> How about your *SDIT or retired SD*? *Registered or Certified Therapy Dogs*?


I would like to add these

If evacuating to an emergency shelter *with your SD* do you know what supplies will be available for your dog? What supplies will you need to take yourself? What documents or ID?
With your *SDIT?*
With your *Therapy Dog?*
With your *retired SD?*
With your *ESA or ESD?*


----------



## vicky2200

I dont have any service dogs but I have three companion dogs and 3 birds. While I am 'up north' in my cabin there is no where that I know of we could go. Im not sure if there are any places to go and we have no basement and all of our rooms have windows. We dont even have a tub only a shower. So if something happens when we are here, unless i find somewhere that allows 3 dogs and 3 birds, I am staying put and hoping for the best. No way will I leave my pets behind. Downstate we have a basement. Im not aware of any shelters but there may be some. I havent had to worry about this and I hope I never do..


----------



## Chicagocanine

ILGHAUS said:


> OK, now after that intermission -  - let's get back to serious business.


Hey, I take zombie preparedness seriously...that's why I have a plan for it.




ILGHAUS said:


> If evacuating to an emergency shelter *with your SD* do you know what supplies will be available for your dog? What supplies will you need to take yourself? What documents or ID?
> With your *SDIT?*
> With your *Therapy Dog?*
> With your *retired SD?*
> With your *ESA or ESD?*


I have no real information but I would assume that they do not provide dog-specific supplies, although probably they would have water but I would not expect them to have dog food or other supplies. As far as papers, I would recommend bringing health/vacc records along with you wherever you go with your dog. I always keep a copy in my car. 

I know many emergency shelters do not allow pets, and I have seen some websites that specified that therapy dogs, SDIT and ESAs are not allowed, only working service dogs. However I've also read that the Fair Housing Act includes emergency shelters, but it depends on whether they can provide "reasonable accomodation" so it seems like there is no guarantee they would allow an ESA. I guess with SDIT it might depend on the state law?

Therapy dogs in general do not have any special rights or public access, they are only allowed in hospitals and facilities where they are specially invited to volunteer. They have the same rules as other pets.


----------



## ILGHAUS

> that specified that therapy dogs, SDIT and ESAs are not allowed, only working service dogs.


This is one of the items that I have been hoping someone would answer.

American Red Cross Shelters are for people only and their Service Dogs. Retired SDs, ESAs, & Therapy Dogs are considered pets and thereby are not allowed inside.

Often times such as in my county we are in a working partnership with the ARC. We locate our pet-friendly shelter in the same location different building/room then the one opened for people. We are not a shelter for people to bring their pets and leave -- the owner must be registered into the ARC shelter before registering their pets in with us. The shelters are in schools so the County School Board, the ARC, and the County Emergency Management of which Emergency Animal Support is under have a signed agreement to allow us to house the animals at the facility.

I left a large section of links - to the States various EOCs. From there everyone in the U.S. should be able to look around and see what their area has available for their pets. Some are easy to find and some take a lot of work to find out that their county offers nothing.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Red Cross Shelters or staff are not required to have available anything for SDs. They are required to allow disabled individuals to bring their SD into the space.

Did you know that many shelters do not even supply cots. You are assigned a spot on the floor. So imagine sitting for days on the floor of your child's lunch room or on one of the benches? What can you take or are you allowed to take to make things a little bit more comfortable?

The dog is only considered to be a SD while with the disabled handler. Say if the handler (the wife) is in the hospital during the time of an emergency and is unable to have her SD stay with her and the husband goes to a ARC shelter. The dog may be certified through an organization and come with a huge stack of documentation but it doesn't matter. The husband can not take the dog into the shelter as a SD. The husband may go in but the dog is considered a pet and must be taken to a *pet-friendly* shelter.

These are some of the points that I am trying to get PWDs to think about before a need arises. 

Now some private shelters or shelters run by churches may allow pets inside. But this is information that people need to look into and be aware of when doing their planning. 

Once you find a shelter you also need to find out what is required and in the case of pets you need to verify that your species is allowed. Some *pet-friendly* shelters only allow dogs & cats, some also include birds, some pocket pets. Some only allow a maximum number of pets. What do you do if you have besides your SD (which will stay with you), a retired SD or a SDIT, a bird, and two cats and this particular shelter says 3 maximum? 

Rabies vac are the minimum required for dogs, cats, and ferrets. Some shelters require a written certificate, some will accept a tag, some will go on your word with a signature. 

Do you need to supply crates for your pets? Food or water? Again check out information before you need to leave your home. 

I have many people just tell me they will take and board their pets with their vet or facility they use on vacation. Do they have space available or is it first come first served? Will your vet or other regular facility even be opened? Will the staff and workers be home with their own families and animals? 

Plan on going to a hotel? How many other people will think the same? How far in advance do you need to reserve a room? Is the hotel going to a safer place to be?


----------



## Ellimaybel

Tonight I turned our first tornado warning into a training lesson. Upon hearing it had been issued I grabbed the cat carriers and put Fuzzy in first as he is the only one not scared of anything. I then grabbed Cleo's carrier and told Gunther, "Find Cleo". He started looking in the kitchen and dining room while I started looking behind the couch. We both found her at the same time under an end table. She didn't want to go in her carrier so I dragged her and it out and told Gunther to help me. I have NO CLUE how this dog understood everything that we had never had to do before but I'll be darned if he didn't push his nose into her butt and help me get her in the crate. Once both cats were secure I carried Cyclone into the back bedroom with Gunther following naturally and in the room I said loudly "EMERGENCY, DOWN". Cyclone dropped to the floor on his side immediately and Gunther followed suit. Every time they started to move I would repeat, "emergency, stay down". They did. I was really shocked at how this all went, I guess they could both sense the urgency I was trying to put into my voice.


----------



## Cheyanna

I appreciate this thread. I am very ready for stay in place emergencies, but not gotta go emergencies. I am in Southern California and earthquakes are our biggest potential disaster. I am going to have to think about a gotta go plan. I just assumed I would go to a motel. Might be a good idea to have an evacuation bag for me and one for Fiona.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

